# transformadores 50Hz y 60Hz



## papelito81 (Sep 18, 2007)

tenia una consulta sobre transformadores de 60 Hz que son enchufados a una fuente de 50 Hz. Por ejemplo un transformador 110VAC/18VDC 60 Hz.. que ocurriria al conectarlo a una fuente de 110VAC 50 Hz? puede esto hacer que el transformador se queme? que efectos negativos puede tener? Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2007)

Solamente calienta un poco mas, no se quemara.


----------



## papelito81 (Sep 18, 2007)

es justo lo que me paso..se quemo..en mi pais la alimentacion es 220VAC/50Hz..lo que yo hice fue ponerle un adaptador 220VAC/110VAC 50hz aun transformador 110VAC/18VDC 60Hz..y funciono un tiempo y luego se quemo..y no estoy seguro por que..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2007)

Si el transformador estaba bueno, no debio haber pasado nada.
Yo lo he probado incluso con transformadores de potencia y no pasa nada.

Lo que pudo haber pasado es:
Bobinado humedo y/o con perdidas.
Bobinado con una espira en cortocircuito.
Transformador sobrecargado.
Mala calidad del transformador.


----------

